# Old Bikes Club Fall Swap 2021



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 26, 2021)

This Saturday is the Old Bikes Club Fall Swap 10/30!!!

OBC BICYCLE FALL 2021 SHOW N SWAP MEET - bicycles - by owner - bike...








						OBC BICYCLE FALL 2021 SHOW N SWAP MEET - bicycles - by owner - bike...
					

*THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT!!! THE BEST TIME TO BUY SELL TRADE BARTER DONATE and WIN!! BIKES AND PARTS OF ALL KINDS WILL BE AVAILABLE 1390 Benton st lakewood co 80214 Sat OCT 30th. 9am-2pm free to...



					denver.craigslist.org
				




This is the Craigslist ad posted in Denver.....

Sorry for the short notice but there will be some great stuff as usual. There will be a "Free Pile", raffle, maybe some food as well. I also hear a ride is planned afterward. 

If you have a bike hauler and nothing better to do please stop by with a pocket full of cash and find your new ride, elusive parts or whatever soothes your addiction!!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 28, 2021)

TCB ⚡ Bicycles will be there! Let's do some wheelin' n dealin'!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 29, 2021)

Awesome!! Can't wait!

Already been swapping & got this Shelby from Blu along with some other goodies.






 It's a big bike & very smooth but a bit upright for my liking so tried some different bars while taking a break from getting another bike ready for the swap...


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 29, 2021)

Did some pre-swap deals w/ Blu as well 😎👍
Will have quite a bit of prewar Schwinn goodies for sale/trade!
See everyone tomorrow 😎👍
Be there or Be square 😎
TCB ⚡ Bicycles


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 30, 2021)

Couldn't make it, but looking forward to fresh pics!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

What a great day it was!! Not a lot of traffic but had a great day with bike folks! There were 3 of my Bucket List bikes there which is dangerous for an addict that just found his bank statement was considerably better than anticipated. 🤣  🤣 A super crusty no nose Shelby, my friend Blu's FloCycle and a banana tank Shelby. Going to pick this up momentarily from my buddy, Tony!🙂 As soon as I sat on it after paying him I know this will move to the top of my faves as it feels like it was made just for ME. Much like my crusty unequipped Shelby. Thank you again for another great bike! (He sold me my '38 Flying Ace too!)













I've been finding some cool banana seats & sissy bars lately as well. Picked these up in a bundle deal from Chris from Colorado Springs.🤓 Thanks Chris!




The weather was amazing in the low-mid 70's and saw a lot of happy people with some great deals! Unfortunately I didn't make it to the "After-Ride". Too tired. Now to catch my breath & get ready for Veloswap next week at the National Western Complex in Denver.

Thanks to all that made it out! It was great to see you again!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks to Brother Blu for another awesome swap! OBCFL 😎👍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 31, 2021)

OBC Swap score of the day! 😎👍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 31, 2021)

OBC swap raffle & auction scores! 👍😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

I was eyeballing that straightbar Schwinn Seth. Perfectly crusty! 🤩


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I was eyeballing that straightbar Schwinn Seth. Perfectly crusty! 🤩



I'm super stoked on it Eric 😎👍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

Good! I would be too and happy for you. And the PRICE!!!😯 Home run Brother! 👍  👍


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 31, 2021)

Only pic I took..


----------

